# Why do you take pictures?



## TheGreatGonzo (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm guessing this topic might have been up before, but my search kung fu is too weak to find it if it has.  If so, please forgive the rerun.  That being said, I recently saw this question posed in a blog and it sort of stuck with me.  Why do _you_ take pictures?
Gonzo


----------



## white (Jan 18, 2011)

Faster than drawing.

(bonus points if you can guess who said it)


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Jan 18, 2011)

I do it for the lulz.


----------



## Overread (Jan 18, 2011)

Old as photography itself is this question, and whilst its a repeat its often nice to get a fresh start and have new people give their insight and also for us who have seen it before to give it another rethink.

Myself I knew what I liked in seeing photography, but it was always something reserved for the richer, the smarter and those who knew the secret ways of the mystical darkroom with its demonic red lights. Then oneday I found myself with money in my pocket and not much to do and felt that I needed a new outlet for myself. I'd never been able to draw and never learned to paint or such so I thought why not a camera. By that time digital had taken over which encouraged me - I don't understand the darkroom but I understand computers (a little at least). 

So I started it just with the low aim to learn the hobby; get a half nice 70-300mm ish lens and give it a go. Then something clicked - I started to understand the hobby, but also produce an end product that I was proud to have taken - and the more I worked at it the better and better that end product became. 

So in part its because I could see what I knew I liked (wildlife - the BBC style stuff) but also because I enjoyed the challenge - the fact that it was the first true outdoors hobby I'd indulged in - the fact that I could (with effort) produce something that I thought I'd never be able to do. 

Thus I guess part of why I do it is because I consider it something that I can be good at - I can achieve something that I am proud of (which should never be taken as me saying that I am perfect, I am always humbled by the works that those newer and more experienced than myself are able to create with both lesser and greater gear). However there is also the other side to my photography which is the outdoors part; the wildlife, insects, landscapes - in essence the ability to capture a moment of that wild beauty. I can't do it on paper with a pen or brush from the mind so I try to copy a little from reality with the camera (and sometimes use the camera to create something new)


----------



## TheGreatGonzo (Jan 18, 2011)

Ken Rockwell Fan said:


> I do it for the lulz.


 
I had to look that up!  Thank goodness for urbandictionary.com!  I really do have to get more street! :mrgreen:


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 18, 2011)

because i love it.  Ever since my rents got a cheapo p&s when i was in eighth grade, ive been hooked.  And as i have grown older, i have spent more time, money, and efffort, and i am now coming up with end products that i am truly proud to say were taken by me.  

Regards,
Jake


----------



## mishele (Jan 18, 2011)

I used to paint........but painting takes up too much room and too much time!!! Photography was the hubby's hobby and he had lots of "stuff" to work w/, so I thought I would give it a try. So here I am, still getting to explore the art world!! 

Art/painting is also why you see most of my pictures shot at 2.8 lol I feel like I get to create more and have people see what I want them to.


----------



## PASM (Jan 18, 2011)

Not sure. Because I own a camera (?) It's something to do.



TheGreatGonzo said:


> Why do _you_ take pictures?
> Gonzo


----------



## kundalini (Jan 18, 2011)

> *Why do you take pictures?*


I'm a photographer.  That's what photographers do..... take pictures.  Hopefully a few photographs will show up along the way.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 18, 2011)

Something to do while I'm drinking.

And it's more productive than just drinking and not doing anything.

Plus, one day I hope to show baby pictures to my daughter's boyfriend.


----------



## mishele (Jan 18, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> Something to do while I'm drinking.
> 
> And it's more productive than just drinking and not doing anything.
> 
> Plus, one day I hope to show baby pictures to my daughter's boyfriend.



What are we drinking tonight?


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 18, 2011)

mishele said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > Something to do while I'm drinking.
> ...


Same as last night.  

And I had to call in today, I had such a bad hangover...


----------



## kundalini (Jan 18, 2011)

mishele said:


> What are we drinking tonight?


Vino tonight. A reasonable CabSav.  The liver needs a rest.


----------



## mishele (Jan 18, 2011)

Cheers....







I just got done playing  vball.....so water tonight!!!


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 18, 2011)

Ken Rockwell Fan said:


> I do it for the lulz.





mishele said:


> I used to paint........but painting takes up too much room and too much time!!! Photography was the hubby's hobby and he had lots of "stuff" to work w/, so I thought I would give it a try. So here I am, still getting to explore the art world!!
> 
> Art/painting is also why you see most of my pictures shot at 2.8 lol I feel like I get to create more and have people see what I want them to.





erose86 said:


> white said:
> 
> 
> > Faster than drawing.
> ...



Ding   ding   ding!!  


I enjoy the art. making something, creating and sharing.


----------



## MWG (Jan 18, 2011)

It makes me feel like a kid again.


----------



## swimswithtrout (Jan 18, 2011)

To share to the rest of the world, the places that I visit /see/photo that 99.99999% of the world will never see.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 19, 2011)

TheGreatGonzo said:


> ...Why do _you_ take pictures?


 
Have you ever tried to _leave_ one????


----------



## John Mc (Jan 19, 2011)

Because i want too.


----------



## Destin (Jan 19, 2011)

I know this has been posted before on the forum, but here:





That explains alot of why I love photography. It's a legacy I can leave when I'm gone. Something for my kids (when I have some) to remember me by.


----------



## TheGreatGonzo (Jan 20, 2011)

I appreciate the responses, even those that are tongue-in-cheek.  I find the insights to be very interesting.  
Gonzo


----------



## altitude604 (Jan 20, 2011)

erose86 said:


> white said:
> 
> 
> > Faster than drawing.
> ...


lol pretty much the same here!

my stick people are FANTASTIC. but a RAW file is worth a lot more than a thousand words.


----------



## Conner41 (Jan 25, 2011)

white said:


> Faster than drawing.
> 
> (bonus points if you can guess who said it)




I agree!!  ha ha ha you beat me to this one!


----------



## SJGordon (Jan 25, 2011)

TheGreatGonzo said:


> Why do _you_ take pictures?



Because it is the only magic trick I can do well.

With the trip of a shutter I can capture a fraction of a second that has never happened before, and will never happen again in the entire history of the World.  Not only to capture it, but to be able to share with others _how_ I saw that fraction of a second.  To show my perspective, my vision, sometimes even the emotion contained within that fraction of time.  If that isn't real magic I don't know what is.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 25, 2011)

To prove to myself that I need to buy more equipment.


----------



## Guasto (Jan 25, 2011)

Because i suck a drawing


----------



## JustinHood (Jan 25, 2011)

Well I started out in Highschool, My girlfriend had her simple point and shoot in our study hall and I started taking macro shots of random things in the room. I then realized it was pretty fun. haha So ever since... I have loved taking photos. It lets you show people the smaller things in life, or different ways to look at things. Not everyone gets on the ground to look at things or up high. It has also changed the way I actually look at things. I am constently looking for a new photo wether I have my camera or not. Im looking even if I dont mean to. 
Ok well that sort of answered the question!!
Oh...and Its fun. =]


----------



## mikelmartin (Jan 25, 2011)

Because I can't draw and I want to preserve memories not only in my heart.


----------



## mikelmartin (Jan 25, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:


> To prove to myself that I need to buy more equipment.



Hahaha...   I am kinda that way too.


----------



## Destin (Jan 25, 2011)

mikelmartin said:


> MichiganFarts said:
> 
> 
> > To prove to myself that I need to buy more equipment.
> ...



Haha I know the feeling. You don't get the shot exactly how you want it so you convince yourself that more equiptment will magically make it better :lmao:

Been there, done that.


----------



## mikelmartin (Jan 26, 2011)

Destin said:


> mikelmartin said:
> 
> 
> > MichiganFarts said:
> ...




and it has'nt magically made my shots better . So stop spending for me and more on shooting.


----------



## Randyh (Jan 26, 2011)

I take alot of photos because its beat's my previous hobby of drinking massive amounts of cheap beer.


----------



## thatfornoobs (Jan 26, 2011)

Because I can. ^.^


----------



## Cheri (Jan 26, 2011)

I enjoy it.

I don't think I need any better reason to take photos.

If I see something that I think is beautiful, funny, weird or interesting, I take a photograph of it.
I like trying to make it look better than it is, more interesting than it is, or just documenting it to show to people.

Also, I love the feeling I get if I take a photograph that is good. To know that i've spent the time figuring out my composition and lighting and then to have it work out feels great for me, especially when i've not been taking photographs for a long time.

It makes me feel good and makes me smile


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 26, 2011)

mikelmartin said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > mikelmartin said:
> ...



You need to buy MORE!


----------



## Hannah Webster (Jan 31, 2011)

Photography is like painting with light to me. Especially when working with film - you get to play with the light in your image in the darkroom all over again!


----------



## KmH (Jan 31, 2011)

> Why do you take pictures?


 
There is a huge, massive, world of difference between taking a picture, and making a photograph.


----------



## mortovismo (Feb 1, 2011)

Because apparently "scratching your sack on the couch in front of the telly" isn't a hobby


----------



## chris hudson (Feb 1, 2011)

I found photography 7 years ago after giving up skating.  I needed something to replace the passion that I had lost.  It definetly has given me something to look forward too. And now i can't imagine my life without it.


----------



## thingsIsee (Feb 1, 2011)

it is my way of showing others what I see.


----------



## Carla_ (Feb 1, 2011)

For me it started as a challenge to figure out my dang dslr that I got to take pictures of my daughter.  Once I figured out what the buttons do, it became a fun hobby.


----------



## Joseph Westrupp (Feb 2, 2011)

mishele said:


> I used to paint........but painting takes up too much room and too much time!!!


Me, too. Setting up paints and canvas was way too messy and time consuming--the temptation to just not do it because of the hassle always seemed to win out. 

Photography fuses my love of tech with my love of creating. I'm glad I managed to stumble onto it a while ago.


----------



## TheGreatGonzo (Feb 4, 2011)

KmH said:


> > Why do you take pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> There is a huge, massive, world of difference between taking a picture, and making a photograph.


 
Well, then, I will gladly rephrase my question so that you can answer:  "Why do you make photographs?"
Hopefully that clears up any confusion.
Gonzo


----------



## nikianne (Feb 5, 2011)

There are two reasons for me.
1. It's an outlet for me. Being a stay-at-home mom, I need something to do or I might go insane.  lol
2. I'm creative. I've always expressed myself through various means. I draw, write poetry, taught myself HTML coding, and how to make web graphics (some being pixel by pixel). Photography is another creative aspect where I can catch that moment of where I see something in my own way. I'm always awed by what other photographers see, versus what I see. Which to me, makes it that much more interesting.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Feb 5, 2011)

initally the first spark for me was car shows. i wanted to capture images or cars i saw that had neat ideas or creative designs almost to sort of build a catalog of ideas. from there it grew. now its rare then i photograph cars anymore. im out photographing everything else.


----------



## wlbphoto (Feb 5, 2011)

I do it cuz i once searched photography. And all these nice picters show up. Im all I wanna take pictures like this. So here I'm and and loving it..


----------



## skieur (Feb 5, 2011)

To satisfy the need to be somewhat creative and artistic in a visual manner.

skieur


----------



## DeadEye (Feb 5, 2011)

I try not to Take Pictures Rather prefer to create photographs .


----------



## TheGreatGonzo (Feb 6, 2011)

KmH said:


> > Why do you take pictures?
> 
> 
> There is a huge, massive, world of difference between taking a picture, and making a photograph.


 


DeadEye said:


> I try not to Take Pictures Rather prefer to create photographs .


 
I have to say, I find responses like this fascinating (which makes me glad I asked the question). As a complete amateur with a new passion for photography, I find myself much more concerned with the _visual _aspects of the _image_ I produce then I do with the words someone might use to describe it. In my amateur&#8217;s mind, the semantics of photography seem much less important than the image. If what I produce reflects what I see in my mind and what I feel in my heart, I would be hard pressed to care if someone referred to it as a "picture", a "photograph", a "snapshot", or a "digital image". As long as they are moved by it, they can certainly call it whatever they like. Granted, I'm completely new at this and I might reach that level of pretentiousness one day. But if I were worried that much about semantics, I would probably be concentrating more on developing my skills as a writer as opposed to my skills as a photographer. Don&#8216;t misunderstand. It is not that I don&#8216;t appreciate your answers. I just don&#8216;t see the need to distinguish. But when I reach your level of expertise, I might. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Elliot Erwitt has been quoted as describing what he did as "taking pictures". Ansel Adams sometimes referred to his work as "pictures" instead of "photographs". I figure I'm OK doing so, at least for now. 

As for why *I* "take pictures", "create photographs", "craft digital images", or "give birth to art"...
I&#8217;ve spent my professional life seeing lots of violence and ugliness. Not the wonderful aspects of life. So, when I see something in the world that is beautiful, or striking, or something that strikes a cord in my heart, I love the concept of being able to capture that moment and hold it to it forever. Call it what you like, that is what makes it important to me. That is where my passion comes from. 

I appreciate everyone who took the time to answer, regardless of what your answer was.
Gonzo


----------



## Joseph Westrupp (Feb 6, 2011)

Can someone please elaborate the difference between a photograph and a picture?


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 6, 2011)

Joseph Westrupp said:


> Can someone please elaborate the difference between a photograph and a picture?


Very little, to me.

A "photograph" is created by light falling on a light sensitive material (film, digital sensor, etc...).  Not all "pictures" can claim that.

You can draw a picture, you can't draw a photograph.


So, all photographs are pictures - not all pictures are photographs.

Also, some people just like to sound important or more intellectual.


----------



## Joseph Westrupp (Feb 6, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> Joseph Westrupp said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone please elaborate the difference between a photograph and a picture?
> ...


LOL, well put.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Feb 7, 2011)

Joseph Westrupp said:


> Can someone please elaborate the difference between a photograph and a picture?



From what I've gathered in here, I think the big difference would be that

Pictures, are taken by down to earth folks.

Photographs, are taken by elitist assholes.


I guess I better put a smiley in this :lmao:.


----------



## Photogger (Feb 7, 2011)

I take pictures to tell the story. A moment in time captured, the story continues. Whatever my "picture", when someone looks at it, I want them to feel the emotions as if they were there. This sounds kind of sappy and maybe that's it, I'm a sappy kind and I love to create emotions.


----------



## souperman (Feb 24, 2011)

It all started for me back when I was really young. My grandfather was an artist, he worked with many different mediums over the years. Almost all of his work came from pictures he took. At one point before he passed away a few years ago he had almost 200 cameras, digital and film. Everything from 35mm SLR's to 110, Disc, Polaroid, you name it. I think he gave me my first P&S 35mm at the age of 6 or 7, eventhough he had already taught me how to use an SLR at that point. We would spend weekends chasing trains to take pictures, of which he would use for his drawings. Or we would just go places and we always had a gadget bag with at least two cameras. On top of all this, we would do all the developing on our own. He had all the equipment, and we would seal the windows up, turn on the red lights and get to work.

Over the years I have always had some sort of camera, and just recently bought a Canon T2i. I have a lot to learn and learn again since it has been so long since I really tried to make good pictures.

I know it isn't as fun an answer as everyone else, but for me it truly is the reason.


----------



## KellyWeimert (Feb 27, 2011)

Because it makes my heart race, and keeps my spirit light!


----------



## LBPhotog (Feb 27, 2011)

Why do I take pictures ... well, because as smart as all of us here are, we haven't been able to train them to take themselves. 

All jokes aside, I love the camaraderie and the solitude that is brings to me.  I can go out and shoot with my wife or my friends for the day, or I can go out alone.  I can share my work with others, or I can enjoy it myself.  It can be as complicated as you want it to be, or as simple as it needs to be - the most amazing thing about photography is that it can be what ever it needs to be for whomever needs it (plus the fact that I can make a few bucks here and there make it nice too).


----------



## ericANDamanda (Mar 1, 2011)

I prefer to call them timepieces or snapshots.  It's a moment that otherwise would be fleeting and forgotten to a vague apparition.  I truly am in love with having the ability to capture a single moment in time and preserve that emotion forever.  

God Bless,

Eric & Amanda Photography - International Destination Wedding Photography Team - International Destination Wedding Photographers


----------



## JCSTUDIO (Mar 9, 2011)

because I love it, capturing an image, viewing its colors, the detail, its awsome!!


----------



## joelackey92 (Mar 9, 2011)

There is just something about getting that _perfect_ shot. I guess it's something only photographers understand. Only the batter knows how good it feels to hit a home-run or the player who shoots the game winning three. It's also very relaxing.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 9, 2011)

Many years ago, I was a pro shooter.  Weddings, portraits, kids, you name it.  I got burned out, and gave up on cameras for about 15 years.

I picked up a Sony P&S just to document my work (electrical) & job site conditions/progress.

I ended up hanging out my own shingle, becoming a self-employed electrician.  I upgraded to a D60 about 3 years ago just to improve the images on my business web site.  I caught the shutterbug again, but this time I limited myself.

I limited myself to photography on my terms.  I shoot what I want, when I want, the way I want and how I want.  I shoot, edit, compose, compile, redo my images to suit me.  If someone wants to give me some of their hard-earned money for my work, fine by me.  But I'm not in it for fame and fortune.  I'm in it for the creativity.  I like the results.  If you do too, fine.  If not, that's fine too.


----------



## Stutterfly (Mar 14, 2011)

Felt the need to tie up any and all of my spare cash. Forever.


----------



## Davor (Mar 14, 2011)

Like previously mentioned , i do not take pictures because anyone can do that with any type of device but it takes talent and passion to create photography. As with every art it requires skill, an eye and of course good equipment.


----------



## ericagon (Mar 17, 2011)

I take pictures to capture memorable moments, candid moments, moments that express true emotions.


----------



## Ian Kirkland Isaac (Mar 22, 2011)

I take photos because of the freedom it provides me. Plain and simple.


----------



## andreson (Mar 23, 2011)

I just love to take pictures from different places. Its also a remembrance.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 23, 2011)

It's all I really know, I'm good at it and I record a piece of time with every frame.


----------



## daarksun (Mar 24, 2011)

I enjoy the creativity of it all. Capturing a moment of time that will never be the same. I like the processing of the images as well and the creativity that goes with it, taking and maybe boring or regular image and turning it into something special.  I enjoy all the aspects from getting the image into the camera to what comes out on the screen. Stitching images together, creating an HDR, or a simply image process.   It's odd how much I am into the process but I don't know any of the great photographers outside of Ansel Adams. I enjoy looking at anyones work and admire someone who has a niche that has made them the photographer they are. I am someone who wants to do everything with the camera. A jack of all trades so to speak. 

I like the variety that photography brings - creating a great image or turning one into art.  I have only gotten serious over the past two-years or so - but it's all I think about doing. I see everything as a potential photograph. Soon, I hope to get into college full-time to earn a degree in photography.  My dream job would be... don't laugh... a crime scene photographer.  Time will tell where life events may lead, but doing photography is simply amazing.


----------



## EckoZero (Mar 25, 2011)

Because I don't want kids but I do want a legacy


----------



## FireGirl_Photography (Mar 26, 2011)

Because I can't imagine doing anything else as a career.


----------



## C C (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow this is a lot harder to explain than i thought it would be...
um i like photography because its fun and eases my mind... i always go take pictures when i'm stressing about something. Just like today, i have a paper due this week and i took some pictures! (found in newbie forum) Also when i see something, it looks cool, i want to take a picture so others can see but i also feel like i can make things you see the things you see everyday in a different way. Then with editing i can make what you see everyday, look cooler  haha


----------



## rovowen (Mar 28, 2011)

Started many years ago, wanting to capture photos of my daughters in sports. 
  Said I couldn't afford a Professional to take them, so set out to capture them myself. 
Eight years ago starting out with a P & S and eventually owning several DSLR's, I can
say, I achieved capturing my daughters.
  But, looking back, it would have been cheaper to go ahead and paid a Professional.
Oh, the thrill of knowing those photos hanging on the wall, I took.


----------



## robin84 (Mar 30, 2011)

Because it reminds you of fond memories of the past. Also, trying to love yourself more by looking at yourself more in pics. I do look handsome 

teak   patio set


----------



## Lukep (Apr 3, 2011)

I want to be remembered.  A photo never dies.


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 3, 2011)

I take photos because I am a gangster ass mother ****er.


----------



## rachard1583 (Apr 6, 2011)

I like it, an important question you need to ask yourself is this: What do I want  the final photo to look like? What will the composition of the photo be,  how much of the object will be shown, which portion will be prominent,  and which portion will be most focused on.

Dallas Wedding Photography


----------

